

HTML5 drag and drop in Firefox 3.5 - mcxx
http://decafbad.com/blog/2009/07/15/html5-drag-and-drop

======
oomkiller
Looks like this mostly works in Webkit, which is good. The only thing major I
noticed was missing from Webkit was the ability to drag stuff from other apps,
and from inside of Webkit.

------
baddox
I really like that it works with other windows (other applications).

